# My first culvert!!! - May 2012



## nelly (May 16, 2012)

Okay!! As culverts go, it lame as shite and Mr Powers will have a chuckle, but its my first one and lets face it they can only get better!!!

I didn't appreciate just how tricky it was to photograph in there, cold water up to my nuts, the fear of my camera going in and trying to walk on slippey crap and staying upright.

The culvert goes pretty much underneath the beautiful church at Waltham Abbey













































​


----------



## oldscrote (May 17, 2012)

Bloody hell Nelly them is good for a first attempt


----------



## nelly (May 17, 2012)

oldscrote said:


> Bloody hell Nelly them is good for a first attempt



Well thank you fella


----------



## rectory-rat (May 17, 2012)

Nice shots there fella, cheers for sharing 
I must admit, the idea of crawling into a slimy, dark culvert is becoming increasingly attractive lol 

-RR


----------



## nelly (May 17, 2012)

Well we went to look at it and it was sort of "Shall we? Nah!!, Hmmm, Nah!!! ,Oh stuff it!!!, lets do it!!"

And tbh, I loved it, deffo going for some more, something a bit better next time I think!!


----------



## Dark Descent (May 17, 2012)

sweet, may try to do one in my area sometime


----------



## flyboys90 (May 17, 2012)

Very interesting great pics.


----------



## UrbanX (May 17, 2012)

Nice one! Fantastic shots fella!!


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 17, 2012)

Great shots mate! That last one makes it look as if the water is up to your neck


----------



## 4201Chieftain (May 17, 2012)

Nice pics there nelly!
First caves now culverts ha ha


----------



## skeleton key (May 17, 2012)

Fair play Nelly how funny was that haven’t laughed so much in a long time 
Great shots mate, will be looking Out for Paul's comments. 

The Culvert was swarming with nats trying to eat us alive so our hoodies up and I put a face mask on.
As we were exiting the culvert splashing through the water some poor guy came cycling across the bridge above He glanced down, there’s me still all masked & hooded up all dressed in green like a troll.





The look of panic and confusion was priceless the bike went into a mad wobble and he nearly stacked it into the side of the bridge. 
Then he peddled off at a speed any cyclist competing in the Tour de France would have been proud of


----------



## Derelict-UK (May 17, 2012)

If my camera saw that much water, it would be walking the other way lol.

Fair play though, I like the last shot, looks like your swimming in it lol


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 17, 2012)

brillant find and brillant piccys thanks


----------



## TeeJF (May 17, 2012)

have you got your socks clean again yet boys?

Some great pix and cool light painting!


----------



## nelly (May 17, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> have you got your socks clean again yet boys?
> 
> Some great pix and cool light painting!



My boot came out of the washing machine this afternoon, looking all sparkly!!!!


----------



## jonney (May 18, 2012)

cracking photos there Nelly you wouldn't guess it was your first attempt looking forward to seeing many more for your good self


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 8, 2012)

This is the first time ive dipped into the drains side of dp and im feeling the urg to lift up the bloody manhole cover in me street! Nooooooo! I haven't a bloody clue wot im doing! U done VERY WELL for ur first drain mate! Great photos u mad bugga! Don't be slipping over unless u got ur hand up in the air like a syncronized swimmer...head under??? camera under???? oh decisions....


----------



## nelly (Jun 8, 2012)

prettyvacant71 said:


> This is the first time ive dipped into the drains side of dp and im feeling the urg to lift up the bloody manhole cover in me street! Nooooooo! I haven't a bloody clue wot im doing! U done VERY WELL for ur first drain mate! Great photos u mad bugga! Don't be slipping over unless u got ur hand up in the air like a syncronized swimmer...head under??? camera under???? oh decisions....



I think bloody good camera insurance is the answer


----------



## sennelager66 (Jun 17, 2012)

Love the photos but i would worry about creeping forward and dropping down to an unknown depth. I know the area well as i work in the area.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 17, 2012)

prettyvacant71 said:


> This is the first time ive dipped into the drains side of dp and im feeling the urg to lift up the bloody manhole cover in me street! Nooooooo! I haven't a bloody clue wot im doing! U done VERY WELL for ur first drain mate! Great photos u mad bugga! Don't be slipping over unless u got ur hand up in the air like a syncronized swimmer...head under??? camera under???? oh decisions....



Head goes under and you wave around like a flipped turtle 

Bloody good report Nelly, so when's the next one


----------

